

Notion Ink Tegra Android smartpad - surki
http://www.slashgear.com/notion-ink-tegra-android-smartpad-uses-pixel-qi-display-1866308/

======
surki
And the notion ink's homepage <http://www.notionink.com/>

------
MaysonL
I'm really looking forward to seeing a Pixel Qi tablet.

